# Cordless tools



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a pretty dedicated Makita guy. I will wander occasionally, but I have a LOT of green tools.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm partial to the Reds , Milwaukee and Hilti's ....... luv the 28V's.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ryobi Lithium 18v. Cheap, plenty of power, and the batteries actually last long! And there's about 50 different 18v tools that Ryobi sells and they can all be purchased tool-only.


----------



## a-bulb (Feb 13, 2008)

I like the yellow ones. Though I will say I have been eyeing out a makita drill.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

2 years ago I switched to the panasonic line I like them... was a yellow brand fan for a long time but the replacement batteries seemed to not last as long


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, since I started this...

Right now I just have the $30 orange 18V. It's ok as a glorified screw gun, but not so great at drilling - it just doesn't have the nuts. But what do ya expect for $30???

My responsibilities are increasing so it's about time for me to get some real stuff. I just want to get into one good brand so I don't end up with 10 different chargers for 15 different tools...

At the shop we use a lot of pneumatic tools of all names, shapes and sizes and the only one that is any good is the beat up 10 year old IR impact that I use. Some other brands have literally crapped the bed after only one day of use! That's why I asked about the IR cordless - if they are as good as their air tools, then I'm a customer for life!


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

gatti said:


> I'm partial to the Reds , Milwaukee and *Hilti's* ....... luv the 28V's.


I saw a Hilti table at HD last week. I had never heard of or seen them before. Nice! Expensive... but nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Since Milwaukee is going all Chinese, my next cordless will be Panasonic since Black & Decker sucks and DeWalt IS B&D.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had nothing but bad luck with dewalt. I've got buddies who have dewalt tools...some have problems, most dont' My experience with them no so good. 

I picked up the 18v sawzall and xrp hammer drill. I never had any problems with the saw. The drill's gears stripped out after about 6 months and I had the drill repaired to the tune of $70 and some change. The batteries started not holding much charge. 4 Months later same thing, same bill. Later on the drill just lost it's power and started grinding somewhere else. That's it, that's when I was done with it. 

I've gone Ryobi ever since (it's been probably 3 years now) and I've got just about every 18v Ryobi tool known to man, even their garden sprayer! The biggest downside to them is their batteries, they just don't last long on the higher power stuff. 2 months ago my drill pooped out (after 2 1/2 - 3 years!) and took a battery with it. I went and picked up the 18v lithium kit with the drill, light, charger and 2 batteries and WOW WHAT A DIFFERENCE! It's like a whole different tool. Tons of power (I've cut out floor box receptacles in hard woods) and they hold a good charge. The lithium batteries make all the difference with these things.

Buying new with Ryobi is cheaper than repairing Dewalt.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'm a pretty dedicated Makita guy. I will wander occasionally, but I have a LOT of green tools.


 
One of us is color blind, they look blue to me.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I've had nothing but bad luck with dewalt. I've got buddies who have dewalt tools...some have problems, most dont' My experience with them no so good.
> 
> "I picked up the 18v sawzall and xrp hammer drill."
> 
> ...


If it's a DeWalt or ANY brand beside Milwaukee It's NOT a Sawzall®. :whistling2: :whistling2: BTW,Ryobi & Milwaukee share the same parent company.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Of the cordless tools my employer has given me I have Bosch, DeWalt, Makita, and Milwaukee. The batteries (LION) in the Bosch and Makitas have a long life after charging but have issues when they are below 40F, you have to warm them or they don't work. The DeWalt stuff is ok, not always heavy duty enough. I take good care of the stuff but each piece has something broken, the trigger lock on the angle grinder doesn't work, the drill clutch is intermittent, the sawzall will clutch out on emt, the 1/4" impact is great. The Milwaukee 18v right angle drill, hatchet sawzall and sds hammer drill last a fair amount of time and have plenty of balls to get the tough jobs done. I have drilled a ton of anchor holes (1/4", 1/2") with the sds on one battery in some hard concrete. The 18v hammer drill/driver isn't as good on battery time as the heavier stuff, it dies out pretty fast. I just bought myself a Hilti cordless drill at the depot Monday, couldn't resist the reduced price ($120, drill, univ. charger and two batteries), so I'll let you know on this one.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Norcal said:


> If it's a DeWalt or ANY brand beside Milwaukee It's NOT a Sawzall®. :whistling2: :whistling2: BTW,Ryobi & Milwaukee share the same parent company.


 
So did Dodge and Mercedes but there were big differences. I don't put a lot of bad faith in huge company mergers and takeovers. My company was taken over by a large company and the only thing that has changed is paperwork.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> One of us is color blind, they look blue to me.


OK, at the risk of sounding interior decorator gay, let's call them aqua. 
I agree, they really are more blue than green.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> OK, at the risk of sounding interior decorator gay, let's call them aqua.
> I agree, they really are more blue than green.


Just wondering if my eyes are going? No need for the queer eye guys.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been a Dewalt guy but have been looking to possibly change. I have noticed that Ryobi has the newer Lithium kit with Drill, reciprocating saw, light, circular saw 2 batteries and charger is only $299. That is a fraction of the cost other similar kits, not even factoring in that the Ryobi kit comes with the Lithium Ion Batteries... One would think that for the price, there has to be something being sacrificed?? Gil seems to be happy with it though!?!?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Chicagoguy said:


> I have been a Dewalt guy but have been looking to possibly change. I have noticed that Ryobi has the newer Lithium kit with Drill, reciprocating saw, light, circular saw 2 batteries and charger is only $299. That is a fraction of the cost other similar kits, not even factoring in that the Ryobi kit comes with the Lithium Ion Batteries... One would think that for the price, there has to be something being sacrificed?? Gil seems to be happy with it though!?!?


 
Homeowner use, Ryobi is great, out in the construction real world they don't hold up. I have known many guys to go for the lower price and keep buying them over and over again as they break down. If you just want cheap and don't care about quality features go with Ridgid with the lifetime warranty, or Harbour Freight cordless. I would rather have a quality piece of equipment up front that isn't going to break down. If a tool has a lifetime warranty and breaks down, what do you use while it's in transit to and from repair? DeWalt cordless tools are the only tools on my truck that are broken (usable but broken). PS, keep in mind lithium ion don't run in cold weather.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> PS, keep in mind lithium ion don't run in cold weather.


Well I guess that answers that, Chicago has been known to dip below 40 degrees:laughing: I do like my Dewalt's though and haven't had problems. I do like to take care of my tools, which may help and be reason why I haven't had problems


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

*Yellow tools*

I have a large Dewalt kit, my old journeyman had Milwaukee...for cordless (I am referring to the 18 volt drills) I think that the Dewalt has a little bit more power. They both held up very well though I would definitely recommend either brand!! 

Have any of you gotten the Bosch pocket driver for trim work? I have some friends that are starting to get them they are 10 Volt lithium Ion and I just bought one and have not had the opportunity to use it enough to form an opinion on it yet. Just curious.......


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Kletis said:


> I have a large Dewalt kit, my old journeyman had Milwaukee...for cordless (I am referring to the 18 volt drills) I think that the Dewalt has a little bit more power. They both held up very well though I would definitely recommend either brand!!
> 
> Have any of you gotten the Bosch pocket driver for trim work? I have some friends that are starting to get them they are 10 Volt lithium Ion and I just bought one and have not had the opportunity to use it enough to form an opinion on it yet. Just curious.......


I have the three Boschs, the impactor is fantastic for it's size, from lagging in panels and driving anything into wood or light sheetmetal, it isn't fast enough for heavy tek screws. The I driver is great in tight spots, the regular driver is powerful and fits in a pouch pocket. Only problem being the cold weather issue. But the batteries are small so I can put one in my jacket pocket on the drive to a job and have it usable by the time I get there. I used to have the DeWalt 7.2 screwdriver on my truck but gave it back after getting the Bosch. The 7.2 DeWalt and little Milwaukee 2.4 are great screwdrivers for trimming out, I see so many of the guys in my shop with them.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Random...I am glad I got it...I wish I would get a chance to use it more though...I am sure that all of you can relate to me when I way that when you get a new tool you want to have to use it constantly at least at first to prove that it was a necessary purchase and because...well let's face it, everyone loves a new toy!!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Homeowner use, Ryobi is great, out in the construction real world they don't hold up. I have known many guys to go for the lower price and keep buying them over and over again as they break down. If you just want cheap and don't care about quality features go with Ridgid with the lifetime warranty, or Harbour Freight cordless.


I honestly run the crap out of my tools. I've heard the naysayers say Ryobi isn't tough enough for "construction use" but I would disagree. Are they as heavy duty as the more expensive brands....nope. But compare the cost vs repair and replacement and IMO this is where Ryobi kicks their butts. Before they swapped over to the lithium batteries I'd say go with something else, but in all honesty with the new batteries it feels like a whole nother tool.

The bid difference you'll see with the Ryobi VS the others is in the sawzall and circular saw. The Ryobi sawzall is ok, definately not heavy duty but good for most jobs. The circular saw blows except for light duty things. Anything more than light duty and it bogs down. My personal main uses of the tools are the drill and the rotozip and they do well. I work for a company that doesn't supply any of this and doesn't see the benefit with cordless (unless of course I pay for it and then it's magically a great thing to have), so anything else I drag out a cord.


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

Up to 18V all my stuff is panasonic and I love it. I do have a Milwaukee 24V Lion hammer of the heavier jobs.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I was impressed by this:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I was a die hard Panasonic guy until I had the trigger go, twice, on my 15.6 drill in one year. At $50 a pop it's not worth it to fix it twice, no matter how good the drill is. Panasonic was no help either. Sad.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

FYI guys, Home Depot has a big internet sale on Dewalt tools which you could take advantage of if you'd like. For example, I bought the Dewalt 4 pc cordless kit today, Dewalt Cordless Cut out Tool and a 4.5" angle grinder. The 4 pc kit has 18V Hammer Drill, 18V 6.5" Circular Saw, 18V Reciprocating Saw and Light with charger and 2 XRP batteries. I have not seen it for any less than $500. HD had it on sale for $429 which is a great price as it is. I printed the Ad from the internet and took it to Lowes! Per their "Lowest Everyday Price policy", they matched the price and then gave me an additional 10% off. Therefore, I got the Kit for $383 when it is normally $500 and I got the angle grinder for $65 when it is normally $89. Bought myself some good tools today and saved $140. The guy at Lowes was impressed and said that it was the best shopping he had seen in a long time. Damn I love Lowes! BTW, HD has a bunch of Dewalt things on sale that you can get price matched plus an additional 10% off at Lowes.... HD's sale is only till the 31st


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like alot work getting the 4 piece kit for $383 dollars. Is your kit DC4PAKA? If so those kits can be bought for $350 or less on E-bay. Still though the price you payed wasn't too bad.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

gatti said:


> Sounds like alot work getting the 4 piece kit for $383 dollars. Is your kit DC4PAKA? If so those kits can be bought for $350 or less on E-bay. Still though the price you payed wasn't too bad.


Yeah, same kit - but although I use ebay a lot, I don't like to use them to on bigger purchases like this. Its new in a box with a warranty. I would have saved a few bucks on Ebay but then paid a pretty penny for shipping.. I am happy with the deal I got and it wasn't much work either. Lowes doesn't require you to bring in the ad, they will call the competitor to confirm - I just did it for convenience.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I was impressed by this:


I keep one of those in my van for the few occasions when I need a powerful hammer drill, but I normally carry around the Hilti 151 it's a 15volt hammer but it sure packs a punch like an 18V dewalt or Milwaulkee


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone?????


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

im a BLUE man.I did enjoy the Yellow side but i got sick of the BS.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JBIRD said:


> im a BLUE man.I did enjoy the Yellow side but i got sick of the BS.


There are several hues of blue (Bosch, Ryobi, Makita, etc), you like them all ?


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

electricguy said:


> 2 years ago I switched to the panasonic line I like them... was a yellow brand fan for a long time but the replacement batteries seemed to not last as long



same as me i have 4 panasonic drills/ drivers and they are all fantastic the batterys are good and cheap if u need to replace and they have a lot of torque(sp)


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

philip657 said:


> same as me i have 4 panasonic drills/ drivers and they are all fantastic the batterys are good and cheap if u need to replace and they have a lot of torque(sp)


I have heard good things on here and from others about how good panasonic drills are but I haven't used one. I don't really use a regular battery drill much other than for hole saws, I use impacts and screwdrivers much more often.


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I have heard good things on here and from others about how good panasonic drills are but I haven't used one. I don't really use a regular battery drill much other than for hole saws, I use impacts and screwdrivers much more often.


never tryed the inpact drivers to comment on how good they are


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

philip657 said:


> never tryed the inpact drivers to comment on how good they are


 
You name it, I drive it with the impacts (teks, zips, drywall, tapcons, lags, pilot bits). The 12v DeWalt and 18v Makita have no problem driving a 3/8" x 3" lag til it's burried in a wood joist. Forget about how easy it is to drive those new threaded rod anchors.


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I have heard good things on here and from others about how good panasonic drills are but I haven't used one. I don't really use a regular battery drill much other than for hole saws, I use impacts and screwdrivers much more often.


The Panasonic 12V impact is nice. I've used them quite a few times. Would make a nice addition to my black cordless lineup.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

DPDT said:


> The Panasonic 12V impact is nice. I've used them quite a few times. Would make a nice addition to my black cordless lineup.


 
You buy those online? I have never seen Panasonic in any of the supply houses I deal with.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'm a pretty dedicated Makita guy. I will wander occasionally, but I have a LOT of green tools.


Not enchanted with Makita. I have had two die on me. I now have two other dead 6095Ds on the bench, smoke out of the trigger, no batteries.

Be glad to ship 'em to a good home, FedEx prepaid for zero dollars to the first PM bidder with a bonified shipping address. Just tired of looking at 'em.

Hope I am not in violation of forum rules. They are probably worth $500 each on flee-bay.  Quick, get on 'em.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> You buy those online? I have never seen Panasonic in any of the supply houses I deal with.


Nope. The toolcrib truck comes up here once a month.
Here's the 15.5V Metal Cutter and Driver
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-EYC136NQKW-15-6-Volt-Cordless-Circular/dp/B00078VO8W/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1206707583&sr=1-13
Here's the 12V Impact
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Cordless-EY6506NQKW-Impact-Driver/dp/B000FTGGH2/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1206707583&sr=1-12


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

DPDT said:


> Nope. The toolcrib truck comes up here once a month.
> Here's the 15.5V Metal Cutter and Driver
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-EYC...f=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1206707583&sr=1-13
> Here's the 12V Impact
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Cor...f=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1206707583&sr=1-12


 
Not bad looking tools, thanks for the link.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Over the last couple of years I’ve noticed a lot of carpenters are going with the Rigid cordless line. They seem like they are pretty well made. I know most people associate them with Home Depot, but they are also sold through Colonial Hardware [Black Book of Tools]. I’ve tried one on a job here and there and they do feel solid but maybe a little heavy to me, but that’s probably because I’m so used to the 18V DeWalt, which is pretty much all I have bought as far as cordless stuff goes for the last 10 or 12 years. Some guys liked Milwaukee, but they always felt like they were made of lead to me. Batteries didn’t seem to hold up to well either from what I was told. I saw Ryobi mentioned a couple of times. The funny thing is that it seems that most of the time when a guy shows up on the job with Ryobi, he is usually borrowing someone else’s tools [not mine] less than half way through the day because he’s frustrated that they don’t work fast enough to keep up and the batteries just keep dying over and over again.
Even though they may not be the best, I’m knee deep in DeWalt right now with just about every 18V cordless too they make, so couldn’t even entertain the thought of changing brands. It is great having just one type of battery for every tool though. They are also easy to repair and I like the fact that repair parts and accessories are available online direct through their Service Net. That’s a huge time and productivity saver when tools go down and something that very few of the other major tool manufactures can provide.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I've got more 18v DeWalt tools and batteries than you could shake a stick at. (My wife says I have a problem)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

For everyday drilling, I stick with an old-fashioned 14.4V DeWalt.

For larger needs, I have the 24V hammer drill, sawzall and skilsaw. I like them because they are not only cordless, but corded with the 120v adapter.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw a real cool looking tool tonight at the orange box. A Ridgid lithium battery drill that was a real short profile with a 3/8" chuck. Looks like it would fit in tight spots.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I saw a real cool looking tool tonight at the orange box. A Ridgid lithium battery drill that was a real short profile with a 3/8" chuck. Looks like it would fit in tight spots.


Yup! I'm eying that one too for my next purchase to do trim work with. It's the only mini-drill with a real chuck rather than a quick change. Milwaukee and Bosch have nice looking ones too, but they both have quick changes and aren't quite as beefy - plus the Bosch is made in Malaysia.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mackie said:


> Yup! I'm eying that one too for my next purchase to do trim work with. It's the only mini-drill with a real chuck rather than a quick change. Milwaukee and Bosch have nice looking ones too, but they both have quick changes and aren't quite as beefy - plus the Bosch is made in Malaysia.


I was impressed by the short body length, it looks pretty heavy duty. And it was only @$100.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I was impressed by the short body length, it looks pretty heavy duty. And it was only @$100.


$100??? It's $129 at the local Home De$pot...

The only thing I don't like is the 540 RPM's... There was a 12V yellow on sale for $99 which had the same torque (w/ low and high settings) and ~1400 rips on high. But on the down side it's a little bigger and it also has the big battery under the grip - kinda defeating the purpose... 

_No matter how big your drill is, someone always has a bigger one (which you want!)_

:tank:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im a dewalt man myself. i love the 36 volt line


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Mackie said:


> _No matter how big your drill is, someone always has a bigger one (which you want!)_
> 
> :tank:




QUOTE FOR TRUTH


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

Mackie said:


> Yup! I'm eying that one too for my next purchase to do trim work with. It's the only mini-drill with a real chuck rather than a quick change. Milwaukee and Bosch have nice looking ones too, but they both have quick changes and aren't quite as beefy - plus the Bosch is made in Malaysia.


 
Yeah honestly I wouldn't get real excited about the chuck because it sucks ..... one of the most important parts of the drill is the chuck and this one falls short. I ended up buying the Milwaukee, used it many times so far and I haven't been able to put it down since. I'm Extremely happy.


----------



## RHarv (Jan 27, 2008)

ok quick question. What are you thoughts about the milwaukee right angle cordless drill or any cordless tool for that fact. Im not much into the corded power tools and yes i know that there are some drawback in the cordless tools. I bring this question up because im thinking about starting some side jobs and want to know what is the best way to go for power tools.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

RHarv said:


> ok quick question. What are you thoughts about the milwaukee right angle cordless drill or any cordless tool for that fact. Im not much into the corded power tools and yes i know that there are some drawback in the cordless tools. I bring this question up because im thinking about starting some side jobs and want to know what is the best way to go for power tools.


The Milwaukee 18v RAD is pretty much like using the corded one when the battery is fresh. I use one almost daily and love it. Only draqback is the batteries, they don't hold the charge well when stored and larger bits wear them out fast so you need charged spares. I have a few 18v tools so it works out for me. Their tools operate very much the same as the corded counterparts. I have the hatchet sawzall, straight sawzall, 1/2" RAD, 1/2" hammerdrill/driver and SDS hammerdrill. All commerical grade tools.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

gatti said:


> Yeah honestly I wouldn't get real excited about the chuck because it sucks ..... one of the most important parts of the drill is the chuck and this one falls short. I ended up buying the Milwaukee, used it many times so far and I haven't been able to put it down since. I'm Extremely happy.


What sucks about it? 

I like the fact that I could throw in a drill bit in a pinch... I haven't really used those drill bits with the hex shank glued on but they're suspect to me... and pricey... and don't have the variety of sizes as normal bits of course.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm with RK on the Milwaukee, we have the V28 and they're awsome. Tons of power and with the Lithium-Ion lots of run time, best part is full power until the battery dies.


----------



## Avery (Nov 27, 2007)

Makita 18v lithium ion stuff , my boss ended up going out and buying the drills after he couldn't put up with me having nicer stuff anymore


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> The Milwaukee 18v RAD is pretty much like using the corded one when the battery is fresh. I use one almost daily and love it. Only draqback is the batteries, they don't hold the charge well when stored and larger bits wear them out fast so you need charged spares. I have a few 18v tools so it works out for me. Their tools operate very much the same as the corded counterparts. I have the hatchet sawzall, straight sawzall, 1/2" RAD, 1/2" hammerdrill/driver and SDS hammerdrill. All commerical grade tools.


I use Milwaukee 18V, have gone to lithium. Stayed with 18V as they are backwards compatible with my other Milwaukee NiCad sets. Had some problems with the drills not functioning correctly, though.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> I use Milwaukee 18V, have gone to lithium. Stayed with 18V as they are backwards compatible with my other Milwaukee NiCad sets. Had some problems with the drills not functioning correctly, though.


 
You mean (by backwards compatible) the new batteries fit in the older tools? I see Grainger has two of the new lions with a charger in kit form for @$260.00, my boss would moan a little if I did that one. I still use the regular 18v batteries. They don't hold the charge as long as DeWalts but I think their tools work more like corded tools than most.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> You mean (by backwards compatible) the new batteries fit in the older tools?


 
Hey Random it's true ...... it is backwards compatible. I just bought the v18 Lithium Impact drill and today I decided to switchup on the batteries on my older Hatchet saw. Works like a champ!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gatti said:


> Hey Random it's true ...... it is backwards compatible. I just bought the v18 Lithium Impact drill and today I decided to switchup on the batteries on my older Hatchet saw. Works like a champ!


Does it seem to have more power or is it just the battery lasts longer?


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Does it seem to have more power or is it just the battery lasts longer?


It seems to rejuvenate it, feels much more balance without the extra weight. Not sure about the run time but will try it again tomorrow to determine that. Anyways here's some EYE Candy ..... as you see the batteries can be switched between the Hatchet and the Impact. Both tools will power up and work on either battery.The old chargers can't charge the Lithium but the New chargers can do both. Makes it much harder to put these 18 volts away in the closet to make room for the NEW V28's.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Gatti, thanks for the info now you have me thinking about making the switch.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

No problem ......... just curious, what are you switching from?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gatti said:


> No problem ......... just curious, what are you switching from?


From the regular 18v to the lithium ion.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> From the regular 18v to the lithium ion.


Smart move. I did it last year. Longer run time, lighter tools, (a big plus) and the cost is comparable to the NiCad.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Holy crap! Does that battery come with wheels on it? 

Anywho... I was at the depot checkin' stuff out and the Bosch hand Impactor advertises how good it is at driving _screws_???

I can't see driving drywall screws for example with an impact tool? Wouldn't that rip the head apart and strip the screw / hole? Or did I miss something in the evolution of electric hand tools? An impact tool just doesn't seem like the right tool for the job to me...? I wouldn't use a ratchet to drive a screw just because it had a hex head, ya know???


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mackie said:


> Holy crap! Does that battery come with wheels on it?
> 
> Anywho... I was at the depot checkin' stuff out and the Bosch hand Impactor advertises how good it is at driving _screws_???
> 
> I can't see driving drywall screws for example with an impact tool? Wouldn't that rip the head apart and strip the screw / hole? Or did I miss something in the evolution of electric hand tools? An impact tool just doesn't seem like the right tool for the job to me...? I wouldn't use a ratchet to drive a screw just because it had a hex head, ya know???


 
Don't let the size fool you, it isn't heavy at all. I just saw the 18v lion Milwaukee drill at the Home Crepo and it has a smaller battery than that, maybe they get a different model. The one I saw looks flatter.

Since I got the Bosch impactor, it's the first thing I grab to drive any screws into anything. Drywall to lags, it does just fine. Now I only use battery drills as drills.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I've got the Bosch impact driver as well, just love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Well... I'll be a monkey's ass!

I guess I'm just used to my pneumatic impact gun - which would rip Phillip's type screws etc. to shreds.

I'll have to give the Bosch line another look then...


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I realy like my Makita tools.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

anyone use Hitachi?

http://www.hitachipowertools.com/store_list.php?&iDepartmentID=2&arrPath=1,2,


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

Yillis said:


> anyone use Hitachi?
> 
> http://www.hitachipowertools.com/store_list.php?&iDepartmentID=2&arrPath=1,2,


 
Hitachi's are pretty good. I own a few cordless tools and they seem to be fine for my at home projects. Never tried them on the job so I can't comment how well they hold up on a day to day basis. Have you seen the NEW Sub Compact drill? Looks pretty nice and lighter in weight than my New Milky I just bought. http://www.toolbarn.com/product/hitachi/DB10DL/


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

We have 3 12V (DS12DVF3) in the van, they work pretty decent. More power than our old 9.6 DeWalts. Only trouble we had was our moron dropped one off a ladder onto jagged-ish rocks. "I dunno what happened" Now though, after a couple years the batteries are getting sketchy.

I hadn't seen that micro one, looks just that bit too small for me.

I am looking though, at getting a combo kit of an 18V driver (DS18DFL) and a 18V impact (WH18DFL), and was just wondering if anyone else was using them.


----------



## Curt (Sep 16, 2007)

Used to use a lot of Dewalt tools but thet just don't last.. Was buying batteries all the time and the screwguns if stalled start to give problems within a short time.. Their sawzalls are what I consider light duty tools and we mostly used 18v stuff.. Now we only use Ridgid cordless.. THey are heavier than Dewalt but they have fallen 10ft off a ladder with no problems and we like the dual charger too.. A plus is the batteries have a lifetime guarantee so no more worries in that department.. Has more power than anything else we tried and we have had them all.. So my vote is Ridgid for cordless and Milwaukee for corded..


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm staying with Milwaukee ........ Ridgid I'm still not sold on it. Close your eyes when you hold a Ridgid ...... what does it feel like? It feels almost like a Craftsman with a leaded weight attached to it. MO


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

A guy that works for us sometimes on nights and weekends has a Ridgid. His is pretty big and heavy, at least compared to my Hitachi.


----------



## Curt (Sep 16, 2007)

gatti said:


> I'm staying with Milwaukee ........ Ridgid I'm still not sold on it. Close your eyes when you hold a Ridgid ...... what does it feel like? It feels almost like a Craftsman with a leaded weight attached to it. MO


I understand what you are saying but we pick ours based on durability, power and warranty.. We use our cordless tools every day, hammer drilling tapcons and anchors, drilling, as screwguns and saws.. As a matter of fact, the only tool with a cord is a circular saw and a sawzall.. The cordless work great and haven't had a tool fixed in 3 years.. We have a crew of 6 so these tools don't stay idle..


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I am seriously surprised that more guys aren't using Hilti althogh Ridgid makes some darn nice tools my helper just bought a drill from Ridgid because he didn't want to spend the extra 80 bucks for a hilti and it's fairly comparable if I wasn't leasing mine through my shop I would be all over the ridgid stuff!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Curt said:


> I understand what you are saying but we pick ours based on durability, power and warranty.. We use our cordless tools every day, hammer drilling tapcons and anchors, drilling, as screwguns and saws.. As a matter of fact, the only tool with a cord is a circular saw and a sawzall.. The cordless work great and haven't had a tool fixed in 3 years.. We have a crew of 6 so these tools don't stay idle..


I only have one Hilti cordless drill (my personal) and that is just by chance. But I see most of the contractors we work with using Hilti exclusively. These tools get used for close to eight hours a day, including getting dropped off scaffolds and downstairs. Often I can't believe they still run after the damage they take. I take care of the tools in my care but 90% of the guys just throw them around like crap. I know Hilti is expensive but from what I see, if it was my money I think I would go that way.


----------

